# The Marantz AV7701 Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*The Marantz AV7701 Preamp/Processor Giveaway*










*Marantz* and *HTS* have teamed up for yet another stellar giveaway that is going to make one of our members very happy!

Here are the the main features of the AV7701:

 Audiophile preamplifier delivers exceptional audio and video performance
 Supports 7.2 surround sound speaker configurations
 Premium decoding and processing
 for high-fidelity sound
 Audyssey MultEQXT and DSX for balanced, cinematic soundstage
 4K upscaling and pass-through for enhanced picture quality
*Read all about the Marantz AV7701 at the Marantz website!*


*Please pay close attention to the qualifications for the giveaway*:

Qualification Period is from _*December 8, 2013 (Today) thru February 28, 2014*_.


You must have 50 posts in the forum by the end of the qualification period. If you currently have 50 posts, you have met this specific qualification, but may still need to meet the other qualifications. For further clarification, if you currently have 1 post, you need 49 additional posts by February 28, 2014... if you currently have 15 posts, you need 35 additional posts by February, 2014... if you have 45 posts, you need 5 more... etc, etc.


As of the posting of this giveaway (December 8, 2013 8:00PM), you MUST have already posted at least once _since_ October 1, 2013. If you have been playing hooky... shame on YOU! This giveaway is for members who have been active recently. Remember that it can be beneficial to post consistently at HTS! If you have just found us, hang with us because we have a lot of giveaways!


In addition to having 50 posts, you need to make one meaningful post (during the qualification period) in one of the threads in our *Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (RMAF) 2013 Show Coverage* forum... *in one of those threads* _that has the least amount of replies_. We are trying to generate more activity in that forum, especially for those threads that have not received much attention. You can help us by making several posts in those threads, particular the threads with no replies or very few replies. If you visit that forum, you will see that some threads have no replies and some have very few... those are the ones for which we want to get some activity generated. Thank you for your help!


Once you have qualified (and ONLY after you are qualified) please post in the *Qualification Thread* and tell us you would like to be entered into the drawing for the giveaway.


We will draw the winner the first part of March 2014!

Qualification and shipping is limited to U.S. addresses only (CONUS).

You must have a permanent residence in the United States in order to qualify.

Good luck!

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: The Marantz AV7701 Giveaway Qualification Thread*

I'd like to throw my hat into the ring!! ( Am I eligible if I was willing to pay for shipping to Toronto Canada? )
Yes Please! :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have to comply with the instructions of Marantz and only ship to CONUS.


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> We have to comply with the instructions of Marantz and only ship to CONUS.


Bummer. Okay well good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, you guys have the most amazing giveaways!!..thanks for yet another awesome contest:T:T


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

You guys don't stop do you!!!! This is great! Me being a marantz fanboy gets me excited about this giveaway! Another great giveaway at HTS!!!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sonnie, I read the qualification instructions _very_ carefully :neener: and can't help but notice that, based on the dates given, you won't have a single qualified member until February 28th, 2014 . . . :laugh:

Just getting smart with ya. I'm such a pain! :rofl2: :bigsmile:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

bkeeler10 said:


> Sonnie, I read the qualification instructions _very_ carefully :neener: and can't help but notice that, based on the dates given, you won't have a single qualified member until February 28th, 2014 . . . :laugh:
> 
> Just getting smart with ya. I'm such a pain! :rofl2: :bigsmile:


I read through that the first time and never caught that! Year changed to make sure you can start qualifying before February 2014...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You mean I actually messed up? That is unbelievable in itself right there. VERY rare. :whistling:


----------



## jeffrobinson (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow, please enter me in this giveaway. Has this model been reviewed here at HTS, or is that whats going on during the registration period?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> You mean I actually messed up? That is unbelievable in itself right there. VERY rare. :whistling:


We were just thinking you are looking forward to the end of 2013... :heehee:


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> You mean I actually messed up? That is unbelievable in itself right there. VERY rare. :whistling:


:nono: :heehee:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

jeffrobinson said:


> Wow, please enter me in this giveaway. Has this model been reviewed here at HTS, or is that whats going on during the registration period?


Be sure to post in the qualification thread once you are qualified. :T

We have not reviewed it, but that is a good idea. Maybe we can get it reviewed before the giveaway drawing.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been looking at getting this very pre/pro but if there's a chance to not pay for it I'll gladly take it off your hands and write a review for you, just it say thanks. 

So anyway please add me to the list and I hope everyone one luck.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

My bad this isn't the qualification thread. Also very cool bit of hardware. If I win I'll have to get a new amp since I've finally added center/surrounds.


----------



## Dell (Sep 3, 2013)

You need to add USA only to list people who can qualify.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Dell said:


> You need to add USA only to list people who can qualify.


It is in there near the bottom - that you would need a CONUS shipping address.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I added the qualification requirement too... as this is the Marantz U.S. division contributing the product for giveaway so they obviously prefer it go to a U.S. residence.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

You guys are amazing! Freebies, freebies, and more freebies! Here is my "smiley" response to all the give-aways:

:T:rubeyes::joke::jump::jiggy::clap::daydream:raying::yay::dancebanana::5stars:
:fireworks3::fireworks1::fireworks2:


Sonnie, could you give a little bit more clarification to this???

"that has the least amount of replies during the qualification period"

I understand the premise and have posted with "quality posts" in that forum, but am not sure how to figure out which one has the least amount of replies... Or were you simply stating that that part of the forum currently has the least amount of replies?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You are only grabbing part of the qualification. If I only read that part, I would not understand it either. If you keep it in context and keep on reading, I explain what we are trying to do.

_*We are trying to generate more activity in that forum, especially for those threads that have not received much attention.*_

So... if you go to the RMAF forum and see a thread there that has no replies, those are the ones we need help with.

I have somewhat reworded it for hopefully better clarification.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Got it. Thanks Sonnie.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Posting to see how many post I have .


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Dougme57 said:


> Posting to see how many post I have .


Remember that post padding does not help you.

To check your posts... see the Quick Links drop down menu.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Please inter me in this drawing! 
Thanks REP


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

rpearson said:


> Please inter me in this drawing!
> Thanks REP


Make sure you qualify first... then post in the qualification thread. :T


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

WoW that's a nice giveaway , goof luck to all the guys south of the boarder :T


----------



## Nuwisha (Apr 21, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> We have to comply with the instructions of Marantz and only ship to CONUS.


So a Canadian could win as long as it's shipped to a US address?


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

After winning this beautiful processor, it would be a bit of a challenge to choose an amp to go with it! I'd want to take advantage of those balanced connections, so maybe the Outlaw Model 7700 (7x200) would be at the top of my list. I don't think Emotiva offers a 7-ch balanced input amp at the moment. What else are you guys dreaming about to power yours?


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Owen Bartley said:


> After winning this beautiful processor, it would be a bit of a challenge to choose an amp to go with it! I'd want to take advantage of those balanced connections, so maybe the Outlaw Model 7700 (7x200) would be at the top of my list. I don't think Emotiva offers a 7-ch balanced input amp at the moment. What else are you guys dreaming about to power yours?


 I would go with the matching marantz amp the MM8077. Nice 7 channel amp albeit on the expensive side. May even decide on the 5 channel amp MM7055 as it is way cheaper and I only have 5.1 setup anyways. I could always add the MM7025 later on if need be. It would be a beautiful sight to see all the blue lit portholes in the entertainment rack!!!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd need a 5ch amp and a head amp (my avr is across the room from my seat so running a headphone cable is a pain. The AV7701 has a "media player" loop that can down mix multi-channel to stereo inside its ADC. By looping that I can push an HDMI signal through analog audio out zone2 into a headphone amp by my couch. 

Then I just need to do some custom programming that will toggle zone2 power and zone1 mute at the push of the mute button. 

Poof fully integrated head-amp via zone2 with no need to run additional analog cables.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nuwisha said:


> So a Canadian could win as long as it's shipped to a US address?


Qualification and shipping is limited to U.S. addresses only (CONUS).


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, Another fantastic giveaway here at HTS..:T


----------



## tammojsmit (Mar 21, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> Qualification and shipping is limited to U.S. addresses only (CONUS).


I live in Canada with a Canadian address. But, I can leave my house and be in the US in ten minutes to pick up a package at a shipping address. IE, my name, registered at a US address. Do I qualify in that regard?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

tammojsmit said:


> I live in Canada with a Canadian address.


Then you will not qualify.

Besides that, you can't meet all the other qualifications anyway.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks like I'm out too then. Good luck to all of you from the USA who qualify, this is an amazing contest. Keep 'em coming, Shack!


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Signed up for this amazing giveaway. 

If I'm lucky enough to win I will donate my Onkyo 818 in original box to the site for another contest. 

Crosses my fingers


----------



## Bstloukal1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Glad to get in here. I've been a denon guy but have wanted to see what marantz has going and this could be a great time for that. Another awesome giveaway. Glad to be in weather I succeed or not the fun in is the wait and it will be a interesting wait.


----------



## tammojsmit (Mar 21, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> Then you will not qualify.
> 
> Besides that, you can't meet all the other qualifications anyway.


Ah, shoot.
Ok. All the best to everyone.


----------



## intgenx (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: The Marantz AV7701 Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Folks... I'm throwing my hat in the ring... may the best man win...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: The Marantz AV7701 Giveaway Qualification Thread*



intgenx said:


> Folks... I'm throwing my hat in the ring... may the best man win...


Not so fast! You gotta qualify first!


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow! This is an impressive giveaway. I have the AV8801 and it is a wonderful beast. My work area needs a good front end and this would fit the bill very, very nicely.

For those that haven't checked out Marantz gear lately, they have some nice kit on the shelves. I love the pure direct mode and I'll be eventually taking advantage of the 4K TV features (pass through AND upscaling available) too. iPod integration is very nice and there's an app to turn your iPhone into a remote too (assuming you hook into the web with your pre pro.

Someone is going to be very, very happy when they find out they've won this!


----------



## Bstloukal1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Since I put myself in this great giveaway already I have a a question. Maybe this is not the right spot for this and I could maybe move it but doing some research on the avr 7701 and have a question. What kind of power or what source unit does marantz recommend to power through their avr7701. Do they recommend anything specific or one of their items? The pre/processor is somewhat new to me as I do not run one now and am trying to familiarize myself with them. Input, guidance and recommendations is appreciated.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Most manufacturers will probably recommend their own matching amp, but I don't see a need for it unless you are especially keen to have everything in The cabinet matched. It would certainly be a great choice but any quality amplifier would be (in my mind) just as good. Consider the speakers you will be driving and the size of your room for power needs, and check out some options. I probably would stick with something that is intended for use in a high quality av setup (low noise floor, etc) but the brand matching itself isn't mandatory.


----------



## Bstloukal1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Gotcha there. I am actually in the the process of working on changing up my system. Have been looking for and reviewing new receivers for about a month or so now so will be in a holding pattern on that to see how the give away goes but here is what I currently have. Fronts paradigm studio 20's. Working on replacing with the GR-Research MTM floor standing setup. Hopefully to be complete mid January. Current center is the paradigm center 1 to be replaced with the X-Voce. Rears are the older paradigm 370's. Not sure what I will do for a replacement want to go diy but haven't got that far yet. Current sub is a diy 12" with dual PR's components from PSI. Currently working on a dual 12" sealed enclosure about 3.7 cubic net replace that. That being said what would be a good option for an amp


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Very awesome looking receiver, I would love to win it as Marantz is supposed to be great for music!


----------



## cobraguy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey, another great giveaway from the folks here at HTS! Love the Marantz stuff and this Pre/Pro is supposed to be a lot of bang for the buck. Excellent choice.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Don't think I qualify since I was away between early September and November (lots going on at work) but it looks like a sweet giveaway. Good luck to the winner.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have 50 posts and will go to the Rocky forum as well. I want to be entered


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Sonnie, on these giveaways how is the winner determined?
Do you put the names of the qualified people in a hat and pull out a winner, or do you evaluate each qualified entry and pick on merit?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The first thing I do is make sure everyone is qualified, which I normally do that as each member post in the qualification thread, and I delete them right then if they are not qualified. We have a mod/plugin that was built specifically for giveaways that randomly assigns each entry a number and then the winning number is drawn from a random number generator.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you, I appreciate the quick response and the transparency.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

this will be an awesome unit for the lucky individual.i however am setting this giveaway out.im very happy with my current avr.good luck to all who do enter.


----------



## mlundy57 (May 21, 2013)

Bstloukal1 said:


> Since I put myself in this great giveaway already I have a a question. Maybe this is not the right spot for this and I could maybe move it but doing some research on the avr 7701 and have a question. What kind of power or what source unit does marantz recommend to power through their avr7701. Do they recommend anything specific or one of their items? The pre/processor is somewhat new to me as I do not run one now and am trying to familiarize myself with them. Input, guidance and recommendations is appreciated.


Seems I recall a thread in the not too distant past about evaluating power amps that got put on hold. The results of such a comparison might go a long way towards answering your question, and mine also. Any info on the status of the power amp comparison?

Mike


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If I win I'll have it get crack'n and pick up a 3 or 5ch amp with a 12v trigger. I've got a couple amps not in use right now a carver and a parasound but they can't be remote triggered. I'm thinking an XPA3 or the companion marantz amp.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> If I win I'll have it get crack'n and pick up a 3 or 5ch amp with a 12v trigger. I've got a couple amps not in use right now a carver and a parasound but they can't be remote triggered. I'm thinking an XPA3 or the companion marantz amp.


Why not buy a power strip like this?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/rocketf...ctor/5709672.p?id=1218686506521&skuId=5709672

I use one to turn on my pro amp for my subs. Receiver is plugged into the master outlet and pro amp is on one of the master controlled outlets. When I turn on the receiver it turns on the pro amp. Works great.


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

|Tch0rT| said:


> Why not buy a power strip like this?
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/rocketf...ctor/5709672.p?id=1218686506521&skuId=5709672
> 
> I use one to turn on my pro amp for my subs. Receiver is plugged into the master outlet and pro amp is on one of the master controlled outlets. When I turn on the receiver it turns on the pro amp. Works great.


I couldn't tell how many amps of current that power strip could handle. I assume 15amps? Nice looking power strip. I'm getting a similar one to control my dual fan setup to cool my current preamp.:T


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I know the switched/master power strips well, but I'd like to keep my Panamax 5300 and 4300 in the mix for now. Anyway it would be just the excuse I need to order a new amp.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

I built my own solid state relay in a box with surge protectors (MOV's) built in. I hooked it up to the switched 120 VAC out that used to be common in receivers. When the receiver turned on, the SS relay turned on, which powered on my sub. New receivers do not have switched outlets. So I will have to modify it to work with the trigger voltage available in some of the A/V receivers.


----------



## tbaudoin (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: The Marantz AV7701 Giveaway Qualification Thread*

I could really use this. Still have an SR5100 2-channel Marantz from the early 80's and it still is in use everyday. My denon has been repaired more times than I can recall, so a new preamp might just push me to add in the amp I really need. It would be a welcome addition to my rack. Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Once you get qualified*... be sure to post in the qualification thread.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

This would be a nice upgrade so I can give my AVR to my parents to replace theirs. Their AVR is a pretty old one, and has no HDMI hook ups. My dad won't upgrade because his motto is "If it isn't broken, don't fix it!" :blink:


----------



## CalvinTy (Jan 9, 2014)

Even though this thing has a few flaws, like I have to go out and buy an Amp if I win, I still would like to have it on the shelf for the look of it


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

As usual, another nice give-away from HTS!!! Good luck to all (Sonnie, no need to enter me, just chiming in on the great give-away). I'm currently using 11.1 so can't really put this to use.Looks like an Awesome unit though!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How are you liking that 11.1... can you tell a big improvement?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> How are you liking that 11.1... can you tell a big improvement?



Hi Sonnie,

Yes, even though it's a very small room, I like it a lot! It does enhance the movie viewing experience. You can see from my pics that it's very tight, but once calibrated, it works great (also have a lot of treatments, so the room does sound a bit larger). I tried it with 7.1, 9.1 and 11.2 (actually 2 subs, but still a '.1' channel as far as mixing). The Wides and Heights really do add to the experience. When playing multi-channel music though, I only do 5.1, it just does not sound right with the Heights/Wides. But with movies - really nice! I need to update my equipment/room sometime here (did add a few newer pics lately).

Again, this is a great giveaway for anyone that wins - awesome processor and nice audio-bling.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^ I forgot to mention, it's hard to see the perspective in the room as I used a wide angle lens. the angles for the wides are not too far off from the recommended settings, the heights can't go any higher though (8' ceiling).


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

cavchameleon said:


> Hi Sonnie,
> 
> Yes, even though it's a very small room, I like it a lot! It does enhance the movie viewing experience. You can see from my pics that it's very tight, but once calibrated, it works great (also have a lot of treatments, so the room does sound a bit larger). I tried it with 7.1, 9.1 and 11.2 (actually 2 subs, but still a '.1' channel as far as mixing). The Wides and Heights really do add to the experience. When playing multi-channel music though, I only do 5.1, it just does not sound right with the Heights/Wides. But with movies - really nice! I need to update my equipment/room sometime here (did add a few newer pics lately).
> 
> Again, this is a great giveaway for anyone that wins - awesome processor and nice audio-bling.


That room has a good many goodies in there, I bet the sonics do fill every pour of your body. May I ask what size is the room ??


----------



## CalvinTy (Jan 9, 2014)

That 11.1 sounds nice. But personally, I am waiting for the Voice of God from Areal 3D. That my friend is the future.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Savjac said:


> That room has a good many goodies in there, I bet the sonics do fill every pour of your body. May I ask what size is the room ??


Thanks. The room is VERY small (most likely the smallest on these forums). But, at least it's dedicated :bigsmile: so I can do what I want with it. The size is 13' W (front stage) x 12' D x 8' high. Because of this, subs are place near field of the listening position (behind the couch at 1/4 and 3/4 spacing of the width). Distance from screen to seating is 8', so the 65" display does work pretty well, although I measured being able to fit 80-90", so may change that (unless we move and I can get a bigger room to work with, then will do projection.

Another option would be to convert our garage if we decided to keep our current house. My wife and I will probably decide that this year.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

CalvinTy said:


> That 11.1 sounds nice. But personally, I am waiting for the Voice of God from Areal 3D. That my friend is the future.


Can you expand on that? Not sure what Areal 3D is. 

We may have to move to a different thread, getting way off topic here - sorry.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

cavchameleon said:


> Can you expand on that? Not sure what Areal 3D is. We may have to move to a different thread, getting way off topic here - sorry.


Voice of God is an in-ceiling speaker centered in the middle of the room. Take your typical 7.1 over lay that with Quadriphonic, then add a second center, then add the voice of god and you have Areal 3D audio format. It's sick!

Sounds can do loops in the air.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

rab-byte said:


> Voice of God is an in-ceiling speaker centered in the middle of the room. Take your typical 7.1 over lay that with Quadriphonic, then add a second center, then add the voice of god and you have Areal 3D audio format. It's sick!
> 
> Sounds can do loops in the air.


Interesting concept, I looked it up. Wonder if it really works or sounds like pseudo surround (like BBE did). I'd like to experience it.


----------



## Jedi940 (Jan 8, 2014)

Guess I'm out since I just found this forum a couple weeks ago. Didn't have a chance to get a post in between October and December. Nice community though. Will definitely be sticking around.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd like to be entered into this drawing please  I've always wanted to try Marantz but have never had deep enough pockets so winning this would be a dream. Thanks for all the hard work that goes into this great forum.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## sillywilly (May 17, 2010)

Wow! This would (correction, WILL) look incredible in my theater. Home Theater Shack sure knows how to take care of its members


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Hold on silly .... that thing has my name on it.....


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

A winner has been selected! The winner.....
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
will be announced in the upcoming newsletter so be sure to check it out!


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hip hip hooray! Can't wait to get it. The results that is.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Send me an advance copy of the newsletter and I will proof read it for you......LOL
.
.
.
Just to make sure chashint is spelled correctly ............


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Well we have a winner I hear  Good luck to all!!! I love this site!!!! Not because of the give-aways (although that's nice too :T), but because the site is CLEAN!!!! Excellent!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

prerich said:


> Well we have a winner I hear  Good luck to all!!! I love this site!!!! Not because of the give-aways (although that's nice too :T), but because the site is CLEAN!!!! Excellent!


I so agree with you! It's totally a breath of fresh air to go to a site that is as clean as HTS (if I'm interpreting your 'clean' correctly!). Plus you get the best members around that are here to help rather than put down (especially when a newb such as I asks dumb questions!).

Can't wait to see who won! (Please be me, please be me, please be me  )


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

BD55 said:


> I so agree with you! It's totally a breath of fresh air to go to a site that is as clean as HTS (if I'm interpreting your 'clean' correctly!). Plus you get the best members around that are here to help rather than put down (especially when a newb such as I asks dumb questions!).
> 
> Can't wait to see who won! (Please be me, please be me, please be me  )


You are correct when I say "clean" as in not obscene. :bigsmile:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I've migrated completely away from 'the site that will not be named' for just that reason. The trolls here are chained under the bridge and starving 

It's rare to find a site with such a diverse range of experience levels and backgrounds that functions as well as HTS. 

Good luck to all in this drawing.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrates to the winner. This will be an awesome addition to any theater.


----------



## mlundy57 (May 21, 2013)

Of course, if the winner is like me they will have to buy a good multi-channel power amp to mate this pre-amp to. All my AVR's are integrated. On the other hand, that would be a nice problem to have :bigsmile:

Mike


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats rab-byte! Have fun with that bad boy :T


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations!!:clap:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Coudos to rab-byte for the excellant win! Enjoy it, what a prize!!!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Wait what?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Dude!!!!!!
Thank you HTS!!!!!
This is amazing!!!!!
I'll defiantly give you all a full report!!!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats on the win.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats on the win rab-byte! I never even got the newsletter?........


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Congrats and enjoy Rabyte

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Way to go rab-byte enjoy the new toy.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Congratulations! Have fun with your new toy. Gives us a report once the dust settles.


----------



## Ealdnoth (Mar 16, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> I've migrated completely away from 'the site that will not be named' for just that reason. The trolls here are chained under the bridge and starving


...:rubeyes:

It's hard to believe that I've been here about a month and not a single problem. I see more and more familiar names showing up.

Congratulations on your win.

...:clap:


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> Dude!!!!!!
> Thank you HTS!!!!!
> This is amazing!!!!!
> I'll defiantly give you all a full report!!!


Congrats!!! Can't wait to hear your thoughts, hope you enjoy your new toy.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Congrats rab-byte!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

:clap: congrats Rab byte enjoy this great prize :TT


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

The new review may take just a little while. I'm going to need to get a 5ch amp first. I've got a 2ch upa-2 on my mains right now but moving the the pre/pro leaves me 3 amps short. Upgrade!

I'm thinking xpa-3 or matching marantz 7multichannel. 

No matter what believe me once it's up ill post a full report.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm also suddenly moving again.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats on the win and enjoy your new toy!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats mate - enjoy getting it all set up!


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats man!!! All hale HTS!!!


----------



## SWA (Mar 5, 2014)

Congrats on the new piece of equipment to grace your home.

Always good to see good stuff like this happen.

:dancebanana:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Aw Shucks
Thanks again you guys. 

FedEx says sometime tomorrow!
I'll do a full right up but it's going to be just a little while.


----------

